# Our Future Plans...



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Some of you may remember my rambling thread from last year on trailer size and what we all wanted from camping: What if.....

So, here's an update.... DW an I have now been to 2 trailer shows (Fall and Winter) around here. We've also spent a lot of time thinking and looking at all of the options that present themselves. A few hours on Sat of sitting in the various units helped eliminate several options. The styles we have now crossed off the list include:

- Pop-ups: Looked at the Coleman's and Rockwoods... she likes hard sides

- Hard side folding: Looked at Trailmanor.... sortof the disadvantages of both sides in our opinion other than better fuel economy while towing

- Sub 23' TT's: Looked at Rockwood's and R-pod from Forest River, Edge & MPG from Heartland, and Slingshot from Crossroads.... the small ones are too claustrophobic.

So, now we have 3 basic catagories with plans narrowed down:

1. Crossover towable Hybrid: Really to get a TT small and light enough to be Crossover towable (under 5,000 gvw and under ~23') and not have it feel claustrophobic we feel it needs to be a hybrid. Several models have 3 fold out beds so everyone is covered there. I'm also still a fan of canvas in most camping situations, so the tent ends are ok with me (remember we like summers in the mountains, so moderate temps, no hookups for A/C, etc...). The setup time is a definite downside, as is the interior space.

2. Outback 250RS: This trailer surprised us last fall when we found it at the show. I actually wasn't even shopping OB's, because I had been in all of the old models, but this one is so open that it is really appealing. The 3' shorter length than our old 28RSDS would hopefully yield a 1/2 ton towable TT with all the interior space we need and the ability to get into more campgrounds (if for no other reason than being able to meet their magical length requirements of under 30' in many we like







). The other 2 big bonuses that put it in prime contention is the self supporting-power sliding rear bed and the fact that that bed is a King now (I didn't really fit on the old one).

3. Sub 30' 5'er: This is still listed as an option although we haven't found a lot in this size range. We'll keep our eye's open because I do like the way a 5'er tows, but the downside there is the truck is more expensive and the trailer is going to likely be the same size inside as the OB...

We're not ready to make a move yet, but if we were to buy one today, it would be the OB.... Isn't it interesting where life takes you......


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol. Keystone has just nailed it with the king bed outbacks in my thoughts too Nathan.

How much longer are you keeping the cedar creek? Your big diesel will tow that 25rs too









I thought you said you are going to the northwest this summer, cant remember.. That would sure be a long way to tow a trailer you dont like.
















Carey


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We owned a hybrid prior to our Outback. They give you that nice, open air feel but have several drawbacks from our experience:

1) No security, easy for someone to break into your trailer while you are away.

2) PITA to set up or take down, especially when the weather is bad.

3) No isolation from the noise in the campground. Even if your neighbors are just siting around the table talking at night, you will hear them. Everyone will be able to hear you as well.

4) The bunks tend to leak. We tried everything to try to stop the front bunk on our hybrid from leaking, but found no way to prevent the leaks. I do not think we were the only ones with this problem. I have seen people open their front bunks and gallons of water poured out.

5) The canvas bunks on our hybrid tended to chaff and develop holes while traveling. Maybe just an issue with the style of trailer we had, but this was certainly not good.

I would go with the 250RS, not that I am biased or anything.







Great layout for a small trailer. We have had no issues fitting into small campsites all around the country. A 30' trailer in a 25' package.

DAN


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

I have a new 250RS. I haven't camped in it but I just returned from a 700 mile pull with my 1/2T Suburban. I pulled in some of the worst conditions possible (icy road, 30 knot crosswind, white out blowing snow). I pulled it with no issues. I was truly amazed how easy and true it pulled. I had no sway issues and the truck (320hp) pulled pretty easy at 60-65. MPG was only 6 in the tough wind. Once I got to 'normal' conditions, I jumped up to 9 mpg.

The kids and I have spent a lot of time in it and it has PLENTY of room.

That's my 2 pennies.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

LTCMontana said:


> I have a new 250RS. I haven't camped in it but I just returned from a 700 mile pull with my 1/2T Suburban. I pulled in some of the worst conditions possible (icy road, 30 knot crosswind, white out blowing snow). I pulled it with no issues. I was truly amazed how easy and true it pulled. I had no sway issues and the truck (320hp) pulled pretty easy at 60-65. MPG was only 6 in the tough wind. Once I got to 'normal' conditions, I jumped up to 9 mpg.
> 
> The kids and I have spent a lot of time in it and it has PLENTY of room.
> 
> That's my 2 pennies.


I get anywhere from 12 to 13 mpg with my diesel at 65mph on flat highway, no wind conditions. If I am really careful and slow down to 55mph, I can get up 14+ mpg under the right conditions. I normally find myself somewhere in the middle.

DAN


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Lol. Keystone has just nailed it with the king bed outbacks in my thoughts too Nathan.
> 
> How much longer are you keeping the cedar creek? Your big diesel will tow that 25rs too
> 
> ...


Nahhh, we're going SE this summer. The driving shouldn't be too bad and everywhere we are going, we can fit. The only "fun" will be crossing the Smokies. Still haven't decided if I should tow through the park, or try one of the routes around.

Right now we're thinking of listing the Silverback for sale in Mid July. That way, we won't risk selling it just before vacation and not having time to purchase a replacement. Plus we'll get another season of camping and asking ourselves what we really want. The last thing we want to do is make another big jump without carefully considering all options because all this trading get's expensive after a while......


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't comment on most of your issues, but the one thing I never want to deal with again is the condensation on the tent fabric. There is nothing like having the drips on your face to wake you up in the morning.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> I can't comment on most of your issues, but the one thing I never want to deal with again is the condensation on the tent fabric. There is nothing like having the drips on your face to wake you up in the morning.


Ok, obviously I'm different.....








I've owned a pop up and acutally enjoy canvas. I like the breeze that the large windows afford and the light that comes in when they are open. Another huge plus for me is the fact that you aren't isolated from Nature. You wake up to hear birds singing and go to sleep listening to the wind in the trees. (We often note that at the National Park campgrounds, most of the campground is asleep by 10:00pm and up by 7:00 am... afterall, you want to get on the trail early







)
To each his own right?









Now to be fair, we have never had serious condensation issues. Leave the window open a little, and it's typically been ok for us. Sure a cold summer rain in the mountains (or even some snow) can cause some moisture issues, but the furnace can dry things out then...


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

We had condensation on the inside walls of our outback this past weekend. It got down to around the mid 30s both night and I guess there was just that much humidity in the air.

As for your decision Nathan, I think you should just trade me trailers (and tow vehicles) and we'll call it even.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You know, just to ramble more as I sit here, eating lunch, and watching the snow fall outside the window......









The move to bigger trailers has in many ways degraded my camping experience. I used to wake up to the sounds of nature and the crispness of a cool morning. I don't feel that way anymore. The bigger units also encourage the kids to play inside.... sortof the wrong idea if you ask me after driving 2000 miles to get to the mountains.

Last summer, we had the 5'er sitting at the seasonal site after our big trip, and often enough after going out there for the weekend, I would question why we did. We have a nice home, and a patio with a firepit at home, so sitting out by the fire isn't the reason for us. I used to say it was getting away from things, but then we added the TV, occasionally had the computer going, and both had our cell phones with us, so I guess that doesn't apply anymore either. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that my preferences are right for everyone (If I look around, I'd say a majority would disagree with me







), just that this is what they are, and through the course of upgrading, we somehow moved into a different style of camping than is probably ideal for us. This sortof goes to the other threads that exist on 'why we camp' and makes me yearn for a bit of returning to basics.

It's funny because I started this thread listing options and saying that right now the leaning is toward the 250RS. But the comments against Hybrids acutually supported that option in my twisted brain.........
Anyway, I'll return you to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> We had condensation on the inside walls of our outback this past weekend. It got down to around the mid 30s both night and I guess there was just that much humidity in the air.
> 
> As for your decision Nathan, I think you should just trade me trailers (and tow vehicles) and we'll call it even.


Well, since I don't really own either yet, I'll take you up on that deal and have the banks forward the bills!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Nevermind, offer retracted. Mine is just about paid off already (hated financing a luxury item).


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nathan said:


> You know, just to ramble more as I sit here, eating lunch, and watching the snow fall outside the window......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nathan I get it. I know what you're saying. When does it become all about the camper itself and no longer about the camping? I sometimes wonder if I bought too big. I think there is a certain "quaint" or "cozy" feeling to a small camper, popup or even tent. I think that is the draw and we tend to distort it with the material things. The need for bigger and better. Like you I feel I have a nice home, actually in a rural area with deer and wildlife, 3 acres, a fire pit. I hesitated even getting a camper cause I can just hang out at home. No one bothers me, hell I dont even have a home phone just a cell. I need to keep rereading your thread to keep my head in the right place. Nice post and good luck in your decisions. (BTW personally I like the 25RS idea best FWIW, perfect compromise, Remember we like the outdoors but we like a little luxury too!)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> Nathan I get it. I know what you're saying. When does it become all about the camper itself and no longer about the camping? I sometimes wonder if I bought too big. I think there is a certain "quaint" or "cozy" feeling to a small camper, popup or even tent. I think that is the draw and we tend to distort it with the material things. The need for bigger and better. Like you I feel I have a nice home, actually in a rural area with deer and wildlife, 3 acres, a fire pit. I hesitated even getting a camper cause I can just hang out at home. No one bothers me, hell I dont even have a home phone just a cell. I need to keep rereading your thread to keep my head in the right place. Nice post and good luck in your decisions. (BTW personally I like the 25RS idea best FWIW, perfect compromise, Remember we like the outdoors but we like a little luxury too!)


Yes, we do need a little luxury...... especially the DW and kids..... I grew up vacationing in a pop up and minivan on long cross country trips with lots of National Forest and National Park Campgrounds. She grew up with a motorhome at State Parks. As kids, we looked forward to campgrounds with flush toilets.... She doesn't accept that a toilet may not flush...Hence the reason I haul one with us!!!









Honestly, the big reason she is seriously considering something smaller than the 250RS is that the cost savings is significant. As the kids get older, we want to broaden our travels a touch and the extra $$/year in savings allows for that. Some alternative vacation destinations include Cruises and Europe.... neither of which come cheap when you are transporting a family.









Of course I'm still listing the 250RS as prime because it's important that everyone enjoy the camping vacations.....


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Nathan, Jess and I have been having some of the same thoughts on downsizing and returning to our camping roots. By the end of last camping season we were so burned out we couldn't hardly wait for the season to be over. DW and I were talking about it and we agreed that we'd lost our way when it came to camping. We tent camped for years, took a break when the kids were babies, and then moved on to pop-up camping. A nice big camper seemed like the next natural move, then of course came the nice big truck. Camping trips just don't seem like camping anymore. We always loved escaping into the woods for a weekend camping trip, nothing around us but nature. Now with all the gadgets, cgs with waterparks and golf carts everywhere we feel like we took a wrong turn somewhere. Add to this most of our familiy have campers now and it seems like every camping trip has become a group camping event. The family that doesn't have a camper seem to think our camper is always there for them to tag along. Don't get me wrong we enjoy camping with friends and family sometimes but not all the time. This year we've decided to only do a couple of camping trips with everyone and the rest will be with just our family. This won't go over well but its either that or throw in the towel and we won't do that...... yet.

I really like the 250rs. I think its the same model rdvholtwood has and they were nice enough to give us a tour in Gettysburg last summer. Our 27rsds technically is ok for national parks since its under 30' but with the rear slide out were quite a bit over. Add the length of the 27rsds to the length of the megacab and maneuverability in nat. cg gets hairy.







We thought we wanted the bedroom with walk through bath but now we'd trade it in a heart beat for a shorter camper.

Its nice to know we're not the only ones with these thoughts of downsizing. I'll be interested to see what you end up doing. Good luck and keep us posted.

Brad


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We had a pop up when we first started camping..

One night a bear cased us. He was about 3-4 feet outside of MY bed..

I stepped out with a flashlight and pistol. That bear was so close I could smell him. When he seen the beam from the flashlight he hi tailed it.

He was just a black bear, maybe 300 lbs. Still was a great experience in a pop up







.. The kids totally flipped... No more sleep that night.

The next season, we bought the K-roo.

No more soft side for us, ever!

Plus by mid september you need more then one source of heat then 1 furnace can give. brrrr. Thats a colorado thing.

Carey


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I am so enjoying reading this thread and hearing everyone's opinion on camping and listening to Nathan's thought process and he tries to make a decision. I remember when we started the camping experience, we needed and inexpensive way to have a family vacation. We decided to rent a tent trailer. It was pretty basic (and most things broke on it by the time we got home--we rented from a rental yard). We had a great time on that trip and the next year we did it again. After that we started looking at buying our own tent trailer. My only requirements were that it have the fridge, a heater and a potty. We bought and used that trailer for over 6 years. Some years we went out every other weekend. We loved that thing. We never brought a TV and the only electronics allowed were the Walkman (this was before IPods) and a portable game unit for the drive. We enjoyed the outdoors. The girls would always find someplace to explore or they would ride their bikes or read. It was always a great time. However, we finally got tired of closing it up in the rain (after all this is the Pacific Northwest). So we started looking for a hard sided trailer. That's when we came across the Cougar at an RV show. It really fit our needs. They had two models we liked but the one I liked better, we decided was a bit too long for the campsites we liked and a bit too heavy for the truck to tow comfortably. We have been really happy with our choice. But it came with some downsides too. There is now a TV in the trailer with a DVD player. We tend to get hook up sites more often so when the girls are with us they tend to hang out inside the trailer more often. The experience just isn't quite the same. But we still go to most of the same places we did before. I'm glad we didn't go bigger. We didn't even worry about getting bunks since the girls were getting older and we knew they wouldn't be coming as much with us. If the do come we pull out the sofa and make up the dinette. If they bring a friend, we have a tent. They don't mind.

Yes we did look at the big 5th wheels at the RV show the other day. But that is for someday when we can full time or travel for several months at a time. When the trailer is more like our home.

Nathan, you have a great idea to downsize. Consider all your options. I think something like the 250RS would be a great option. But it's got to be right for you and your family.

Thanks for sharing your thought process with us.

Kelly


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Nathan, I so understand your situation! We are only up to a 21RS so far, but here is our trend:














































What's next?! We have already had the "What if we want to take a really long trip - do we need something bigger?" conversation, and we haven't even used the 21RS yet!









Maybe someday the Outback will be the Mother Ship we leave at the base camp while we take backpacking trips through the wilderness. I can dream anyway.

BTW, I appreciate your Deep Thoughts on Camping and General Ramblings. They are thought-provoking and always amusing. Keep them coming!







And good luck with wherever this current adventure takes you. Kudos for taking a step back and thinking it over before jumping in.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My wife and I have had a similar progression but with fewer steps. We currently are at a 21RS as well. I would have bought a 25RSS but it's too long for our driveway. The 21RS tongue jack ends up half way through the sidewalk but nobody has complained so far.

We enjoyed the tent trailer more when the boys were smaller. There were no gizmos to deal with either. The problem we had was that it was a pain to pack, to break down in the rain and to clean up in the spring. Most of the problems were weather related. In Western Washington the state plant is mildew you know. No matter how careful we were when we packed it up for the winter, it would always take a week the next spring to clean up the mildew. The same was true when packing up to come home. If it rained, and kept raining after we got home, there would always be some sort of water problem. I even went as far as to replace the roof gasket and it still had mildew problems. The packing for a trip problem was more related to the design of the the popup. I would recommend that you don't get a unit where the refrigerator door is not directly in line with the entry door. With ours you had to snake your way from one end to the other to pack the fridge.

What finally broke the camel's back on the popup was space to move around. With two boys under 8 years old, there was no room to move. I bothered me but not nearly as much as it did the DW. I could feel her blood pressure go up when we were all stuck inside during a hard rain. That was when I decided we had to get more space. I do miss that outdoor feeling at times but overall this is the best choice for us right now.

Nathan, good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

SaveFerris said:


> Nathan, I so understand your situation! We are only up to a 21RS so far, but here is our trend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I can resemble that first picture (except with a less fancy tarp).... That's how I liked to camp in Boy Scouts. Here's our migration we took together:

Tent (not pictured....)


















(Borrowed.... not purchased....







)


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I went partners with my Dad and Mom; he bought the 26 ft travel trailer that will sleep five on permanent beds and I provide the tow vehicle. Since I only get 8 mpg and this camper is so "long" I would like to get something much simpler for just the three in my family (or just two, my daughter and I who camp together in summers).

We have owned a Dutchmen pop-up and it had some issues. I like the hard side campers for a couple of reasons so I am thinking of a Chalet or A-Liner. These are sure light weight and much more economical and easy to pull thousands of miles. I like the ones with a bed on each end so we can take Mama sometimes. The simple little galley with three way fridge and a potty (no shower). We can use the campground facilities or buy an outside shower. http://www.princesscraft.com/InterActRV/ImageBrowser.aspx I found an A-Liner similar to the Chalet on this link for $3800 at a local consignment lot. Maybe two campers is the idea? Like a clunker car along with a TV that doesn't have to serve as a daily commuter?

Or even simpler for just two of us would be a Leer or A.R.E. camper cap for my F150. After having spent more than a week last summer in a tent and sleeping two nights in my car, the back of my truck with a 6.5 ft bed would be pretty sweet.

I still like the 26 ft when we have more people, and I even lived two years in a 34 ft Wilderness when I was single so all have their place I guess.

If I was to choose a one-size-fits all I would probably go with the Outback 21 or 23. My parents are aging and didn't want to go with the pull out "outback" beds so we went with a Jayco.


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

Such a decision. We went from the tent, to the pop-up, to a pop-up with a slide, to a hybrid with no slide and finally to the 250RSS. It was the same I was the one who wanted the sounds and feel of nature with the canvas. Thats why we went to the hybrid. The Trail Lite was nice but it leaked. Not when it was opened but when we traveled and when it was stored. Maybe they have perfected it by now but the truth of it all we love our OB 250RSS. Easy to set up and take down, warm and cozy in the cold. We did about the same route you did last fall staying in most of the National Parks in the non electric campgrounds. The trailer was still small enough to get back to nature. We do a lot of living outside and only remain inside in inclement weather.

My husband pulled it with a 06 250 Diesel and if I heard it once I heard it 100 time. "I love my truck and I love pulling my Trailer" We averaged about 13 MPG. After the last camper show we have decided that we probaby will never go larger then the 250 RSS or the new 260FL. We like the smaller more primitive areas, we camp alot in the fall and a big rig would just not fit where we like to go. I think you'd love the 250RSS. Good Luck in you decision.

Barb & Doug


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

TexanThompsons said:


> We had condensation on the inside walls of our outback this past weekend. It got down to around the mid 30s both night and I guess there was just that much humidity in the air.
> 
> As for your decision Nathan, I think you should just trade me trailers (and tow vehicles) and we'll call it even.


How I wish I could say that. There are snow drifts that are blocking my TT, I can't even get inside to sit in the cold and drink!


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

What a great topic, and just terrific reading all the posts. Thank you, it is interesting in this "bigger is better" time to hear honest talk of staying small or reversing the trend. My wife and I bought our first trailer 8/2008. Outback 18RS. We are just the two of us and our "boys" (two small dogs) Having been a camper all my life and deciding I didn't want to sleep on the ground in a tent anymore, especially in the rain, we started looking at tent trailers and then canvas hybrids and finally small hard sided trailers. We love our trailer, taking local trips and planning our first long trip-Yellowstone, this spring. It's easy to take into National Park type campgrounds and tows beautifully behind my Tundra.
I fly fish almost all year long and my fishing buddies love it when I bring my trailer, they have a place to get warm & dry and relax before I throw them out into the cold for the night!

We don't have a TV in the trailer, in fact I just bought a Honda generator to keep the twin Trojans charged up. We seldom use full hook up sites preferring to boon dock were the fishing/mountains/lakes/forests are.

Thanks again for the thought proving posts. I say think hard, shop harder and buy what you can use instead of what you think you can afford/finance.
Thanks
G


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Stacey and I are still thinking of smaller options as well, BUT I'm not willing to give up the Abi-one, AND I'm the one who wants the pick up slide in!!! OH MY!! I went to look at a slide-in last week, but it was already sold. I wasn't overly disappointed as it was a slide-in with a canvas "band" around so it rides lower, BUT the reason we are thinking of a slide in is to go in the back woods, so BEARS etc...


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

My wife and I love our 25RSS and I feel it has enhanced our experience. It is a more secure place for the dogs, they cannot bust out through the zippers of a pop up or a tent when they hear a strange noise at night. We actually pack less because we can leave everything in during camping season which in New England is only really from May to October.

This is a very revealing topic, great to hear all the differing point of view!

Good Luck Nathan with whatever you decide...


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nathan you know how I feel about this and we are on the same page. We need more room as a family of 5 with occasionally 1-2 more adults in a 23RS is tight. In fact, we haven't camped with our lil son yet, just us two and the two older daughters has made it hard when my mom and aunt come along. The 250RS is a great plan - we really like that one and always have. For the length of the camper you get so much room on the inside that it is great. I still wonder if there isn't a way that camper could be modded to put in 3 bunks instead of the standard 2. Anyways, my preference would be to find a 5'er that is 30'. We go to State Parks mainly...only to RV Parks and "resorts" when going to a Rally. Like MSWalt has so aptly described it, there are those who go camping and those who go resorting. the one thing that DW would want that a 250RS does not have is a way to place a door in between the bunk room and the rest of the camper. Hmm...I wonder if that is a mod possibility as well?









-CC


----------



## Mike brady (Jun 5, 2009)

Last summer I had the same difficulty deciding what to purchased. Starting looking at tent trailers and eventually looked at smaller fifth wheels. Finally I found the outback brand and needed to find the right model. In the end we narrowed it down to an 08 25 rss and an 09 250rs. After doing the plus and minus game we ended up with the older model. I really liked the larger dinette in the newer model, but prefered the older cabinets, no carpet on floor, shorter length 2 ft shorter, larger grey, black, and fresh water tanks, and general feel of this model. I still wanted camping to be about being outside for my kids and I think the older outbacks were really made for that. The have the basics but don't go overboard. Having taken it out 8 times this past year I couldn't be happier with out decision.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Nathan you know how I feel about this and we are on the same page. We need more room as a family of 5 with occasionally 1-2 more adults in a 23RS is tight. In fact, we haven't camped with our lil son yet, just us two and the two older daughters has made it hard when my mom and aunt come along. The 250RS is a great plan - we really like that one and always have. For the length of the camper you get so much room on the inside that it is great. I still wonder if there isn't a way that camper could be modded to put in 3 bunks instead of the standard 2. Anyways, my preference would be to find a 5'er that is 30'. We go to State Parks mainly...only to RV Parks and "resorts" when going to a Rally. Like MSWalt has so aptly described it, there are those who go camping and those who go resorting. the one thing that DW would want that a 250RS does not have is a way to place a door in between the bunk room and the rest of the camper. Hmm...I wonder if that is a mod possibility as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, jsut let me know when you find that perfect 30' 5'er. I'm beginning to give up on that search. There are a few out there, but the 250RS gives more room.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nathan you could always do what I just did. Buy a popup as a "spare"! That way you can get your "canvas fix" LOL! 2000 Damon Camplite, heat, AC. Picked it up for $2500. Not sure how much I'll use it. Maybe for hunting or just for the novelty. I mostly bought it for my "adult" children to share and go with us. They are just starting out and dont have money for toys. My daughter and her husband love to camp and I'm sure they'll use it the most.


----------

